# Successful pheasant hunt



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

We had a good hunt yesterday. We got into three birds, shot one, and Buffy made a good retrieve, running down a crippled cockbird that was cackling and fighting. 

We still have 6 weeks left to the season so I hope for more good days.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

What?? No Photo??? This thread needs a picture with it!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

good job Buffy!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I agree this is like a teaser post, haha! I want photos! But I'm glad you guys had a great time!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm terrible with photos. We didn't get any. Next time out I will take some.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

You are lucky to have pheasants there. We have none here. They are my husband's favorite to hunt.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I get such a thrill out of the sound of the flush. The first bird to flush took me completely by surprise. Buffy did not seem birdy but she spun around as she passed a log and the bird flushed. I was completely surprised and fumbled for my gun. One shot in desperation after the bird flew 45 yards just didn't do it.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sounds wonderful to me! I, too, would have liked a photo though. Next time for sure. But I can relate, I'm terrible about taking photos.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Sound like a good hunt, I went out opening day with one of my Golden's. Turns out the farm we hunted had corn standing, not yet cut. The birds ran all day between the corn and CRP. Wore us out, but saw no birds in the air...we will go back later in the month...2 years ago we kicked up 6 roosters in 90 minutes, so we know they are their....


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

goldlover68 said:


> Sound like a good hunt, I went out opening day with one of my Golden's. Turns out the farm we hunted had corn standing, not yet cut. The birds ran all day between the corn and CRP. Wore us out, but saw no birds in the air...we will go back later in the month...2 years ago we kicked up 6 roosters in 90 minutes, so we know they are their....


I have found that hunting standing corn is next to impossible. Maybe OK with a large group of hunters.


----------

